# Jennie portrait - WIP



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

A friend.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! You amaze me.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonderful. It amazes me how quickly you can do such quality work.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks you 2 X 
I'm not really quick she's taken 14 hrs so far, I'm just relentless lol
I'm loving doing her hair my hands hurt but she's worth it!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Haven't done much today just 2 hrs on hair


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I expect nothing but excellence from you meli and then you usually surprise me with a little more.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

She's coming along now I've done a few more hours today, her hairs been _painstaking _but very much worth it.
should have her finished by tomorrow and she'll look nothing like this image below... I intend to do a much darker....(reds) skin tones and a dark opaque background.










(thank you dick) :jive:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Finished and she really loves it 










Before & after:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Bravo! Anyone would be pleased with such a beautiful rendition. :vs_clap::vs_stars::vs_stars::vs_stars::vs_stars::vs_stars:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli ...oh how I dislike u right now :devil: no wonder you were okay with doing self portraits... This is phenomenal!! 

I'm about to cry trying to do my stupid self portrait, it is the absolute worst thing I've ever drawn. :unhappy::unhappy:

So glad she loved her portrait :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm struggling with the self portrait lol


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I don't believe you :vs_no_no_no:


----------

